# BluRay-Player hochkant anbringen? Grundsätzlich möglich?



## Bicki89 (9. Januar 2018)

*BluRay-Player hochkant anbringen? Grundsätzlich möglich?*

Liebe Community,

ich beabsichtige aus Platzgründen einen BluRay-Player hochkant anzubringen. Dies ist, der Ästhetik wegen, nicht anders möglich. Spricht etwas gegen den Hochkant-Einsatz eines „normalen“ BluRay-Players?

Wird der Player auch bedienbar sein, ohne dass direkter Sichtkontakt von der Fernbedienung zum Gerät besteht? Worauf muss ich gegebenenfalls achten? Der Player soll nämlich hinter dem Fernseher, an der Wand, angebracht werden.

Vielen Dank vorab.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: BluRay-Player hochkant anbringen? Grundsätzlich möglich?*

Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle mit dem Hersteller in Verbindung setzen und nachfragen, ob der vertikale Betrieb des Laufwerks zum Problem werden könnte...

Wie gut die Fernbedienung funktionieren wird, wirst du wohl ausprobieren müssen


----------



## Zocker_Boy (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: BluRay-Player hochkant anbringen? Grundsätzlich möglich?*

Rein mechanisch sollte es an und für sich gehen. Ich habe schon PCs gesehen, in denen der DVD-Brenner vertikal eingebaut war. Sollte dann mit Bluray eigentlich auch funktionieren.

Ob aber die größeren Standgeräte für Fernseher für so einen Betrieb auch geeignet sind, erfrägst du wirklich am besten beim Hersteller.


----------



## dethacc (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: BluRay-Player hochkant anbringen? Grundsätzlich möglich?*

Oder vielleicht  eine PS4 nehmen?


----------



## tobse2056 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: BluRay-Player hochkant anbringen? Grundsätzlich möglich?*

eigentlich sollte es gehen , aber das Laufwerk sollte ein Slot-In sein oder diese "Nasen" an der Schublade haben, sonst hält die Bluray nicht  
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...einen-pc-auch-waagerecht-hinlegen-brenner.jpg


----------

